# tony robbins and weight loss?



## Saddlebag

There is another book called Body Clutter, Love Your Body, Love Yourself by Marla Cilley.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

no i have not red that one. it sounds really good tho

the Tony Robins thing as more about using your brain power to change your eating habits (or any habits you wanna change) its about programing yourself for success..... it's about changing your "mental tapes" and how that affects your life....

it's about the way we are always talking to ourselves in our head and rather than saying stuff like "I"M fat and I'll always be fat so why bother" you would say "I"m slim and beautiful and everyone admires me" 

the idea being that everything you say to yourself produces neuro-chemical changes in your body and your mind is just sitting there waiting for your instructions (it can't tell whether what you say is right or wrong) it just tried to carry out your wishes.....

very interesting.


----------



## Kato

Both sound interesting. It sound like the whole talk yourself up in the mirror to boost your confidence thing, ie. "Talking to big groups is easy you can do this no problem." Tpye thing (Which by the way as goofy as it sounds works!). 

I will have to get my nose burried in a book it looks like.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*yes thats kind oif it....*

it goes even further in stating that every time you link emotionally to a thought the there is a hairlike connection made in your brain that is wiring you to think the same way in the future and the thought is that by being aware of what you think and how you "program" your mind you can set healthy connections and remove unhealthy connections.....

there has been a lot of work done with this stuff by the military and its really interesting reading....

and it's been used successfully to get people out of smoking or other destructive habits. I know eating right is one of Mr Robbins big things (as he was overweight at one point in his life) i'm reading the book now and while i totally think that you have to combine the mental thing WITH making healthier food choices it's intriguing to say the least......


----------



## Shiavo

WildAcreFarms said:


> it goes even further in stating that every time you link emotionally to a thought the there is a hairlike connection made in your brain that is wiring you to think the same way in the future and the thought is that by being aware of what you think and how you "program" your mind you can set healthy connections and remove unhealthy connections.....


Actually this is quite true. We did a large section on neural connections last semester (I'm doing Bio Med, but - that being said, I'm a student so don't take anything I say as a sure thing hehehe).
You know when you dream? It's actually your brain ordering information from your day to associated places. 
So for example, let's say today you went horse riding and a friend told you a story about a girl teaching her horse to jump better by leaving a bale of hay on the other side of the jump (yes, this is a ridiculous story, but stay with me).
That night you (may or may not remember) but likely you will dream about something involving a horse and a bale of hay (side note: This is not the only reason you dream, but it is definitely a big part of it).
This is in fact your brain going 'Ok, we need to move this out of short term memory and put it away for safe keeping, where should it go? We will put it over here with her horsey knowledge!' and it forms the connection there.
So, the next time you're thinking about training a horse to jump your mind hits this connection and goes 'Hey, remember that thing about the hay?'

Obviously, it's a little more complicated but this is the general idea. This is also why females find it harder to break habits than men as they form a greater number of connections on average (ie. men quit smoking easier). But I think the rule is, if you change something for 30 days your brain will re-associate the information. 

So if you made a concerted effort to live you life how you'd like to by habit for 30 days, you will find it comes to you, almost, like second nature after that.
My sister trialed this theory and is now a generally very healthy eater because it's second nature for her to WANT the salad sandwich rather than the burger and fries.

Sorry...hahah that was a really long winded explanation...that possibly made no sense, but hopefully there's something useful in there!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*totally!!*



Shiavo said:


> Actually this is quite true. We did a large section on neural connections last semester (I'm doing Bio Med, but - that being said, I'm a student so don't take anything I say as a sure thing hehehe).
> You know when you dream? It's actually your brain ordering information from your day to associated places.
> So for example, let's say today you went horse riding and a friend told you a story about a girl teaching her horse to jump better by leaving a bale of hay on the other side of the jump (yes, this is a ridiculous story, but stay with me).
> That night you (may or may not remember) but likely you will dream about something involving a horse and a bale of hay (side note: This is not the only reason you dream, but it is definitely a big part of it).
> This is in fact your brain going 'Ok, we need to move this out of short term memory and put it away for safe keeping, where should it go? We will put it over here with her horsey knowledge!' and it forms the connection there.
> So, the next time you're thinking about training a horse to jump your mind hits this connection and goes 'Hey, remember that thing about the hay?'
> 
> Obviously, it's a little more complicated but this is the general idea. This is also why females find it harder to break habits than men as they form a greater number of connections on average (ie. men quit smoking easier). But I think the rule is, if you change something for 30 days your brain will re-associate the information.
> 
> So if you made a concerted effort to live you life how you'd like to by habit for 30 days, you will find it comes to you, almost, like second nature after that.
> My sister trialed this theory and is now a generally very healthy eater because it's second nature for her to WANT the salad sandwich rather than the burger and fries.
> 
> Sorry...hahah that was a really long winded explanation...that possibly made no sense, but hopefully there's something useful in there!


Yes that's EXACTLY what I'm talking about! It's amazing the potential of the human brain to adapt to hurt or help your cause I work hard to stay positive and am reading alot about all the science of Neuro-conditioning. it's pretty heavy reading but I'm fascinated with the possibilities.
With the economy in the slump and making ALOT less money that I'm accustomed to It's easy for me to get depressed and not try like I should.
And eat too much.... but I'm working on it 

It's weird but i have found that a lot of my mental attitude is attached to how much money i have in the bank. i know that sounds crude or strange but i think its my comfort level that bills will get paid, animals will get fed.
that type o thing....
sorry to go off-topic .....


----------



## Ladytrails

And, just to point this out - you have to be sleeping well to be dreaming. Can't remember all the science-y parts, but if you are not getting the right type of sleep for the right number of hours, your dreaming will be affected. And then your short term memory is all cluttered up because the housekeeping or organizing isn't getting done. 

So, sleep well to eat less!!??!!!


----------



## waresbear

You don't need to eat less, you need to eat smarter, move harder, sleep will fuel it. Once you see your body changing & getting fitter & stronger, you will quite enjoy the proper foods to fuel it & the exercise to maintain it. You won't need somebody on tape to motivate you. The way you looked naked in a full length mirror would be motivation enough I would think.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

My big problem is that i work evenings and it's been slow the past few years,(Post Katrina) and i work from HOME so i eat our of boredom. and stress..... stress and boredom are diet killers for me.... Plus i tend to like the "wrong" kind of foods, comfort foods like mack and cheese, chocolate, sweets and salt and vinegar chips....
so hopefully Tony Robbins can turn me around LOL


----------



## WildAcreFarms

waresbear said:


> You don't need to eat less, you need to eat smarter, move harder, sleep will fuel it. Once you see your body changing & getting fitter & stronger, you will quite enjoy the proper foods to fuel it & the exercise to maintain it. You won't need somebody on tape to motivate you. The way you looked naked in a full length mirror would be motivation enough I would think.


Yeah you would think.... but if that were the case I wouldn't be 240.lbs


----------



## Ladytrails

Wild, I'm a diabetic and eating has taken on a whole new dimension since I was diagnosed. My insulin made me gain about 15 pounds, after I'd lost around 40 when I first started trying to get my blood sugar controlled. Now I'm back to trying to make good choices, one step at a time. I need to do more exercising but here I am at the keyboard. 

I know where you're coming from about the mirrors! If it were only that easy! 

But, what is working for me is one right choice at a time. If my self-talk is encouraging and positive and forgiving, I get along a lot better than if I say "there's no way you're going to lose weight, you know you can't resist potato chips..." I've lost 8 pounds in about 8 weeks...slow, but it's real. I still eat potato chips on occasion, but I just get back on track instead of beating myself up. It's a struggle and I don't think there's anything easy about it but I do give myself credit for these small successes which is changing my attitude about even exercising. We cleaned off the clutter from the treadmill last weekend...getting closer to actually plugging it in!


----------



## waresbear

The Canadian Diabetes Association has excellent recipes on their website. I am not diabetic but I have made a few of their recipes, good stuff.


----------



## Ladytrails

Waresbear, that's really a good idea. I've got lots of diabetic recipe books and Adkins recipes and the thing I've learned is that I have to control my carb intake or else it's not going to work. There's research out there that shows that the controlled carb, adequate protein diets actually work better in some ways than the low fat low calorie diets. The other thing that seems to be important is to include some sugar if you're craving sweets, and some good fats (nuts, olive oil, flax oil, fish oil supplements). To fake out our bodies with artificial sweeteners just makes us crave 'real' sugar or carbs even worse, and a truly low fat diet isn't as satisfying as one with the right amount of good fats. So, I try to eat like what was "on Noah's ark" - if it is fresh and non-processed, it's a better choice for me.

And the neuroprogramming helps to keep us on the right track long enough to see the results, which in turn is its own reward.


----------



## waresbear

Well, ideally, you want to eat more protein than carbs and all carbs should be in the form of whole grains. My husband is a sweet tooth kinda guy so I fake him out with cinnamon, gives the illusion of sweetness but no sugar there. I bake with organic honey & cinnamon, & yes those nuts. Another good recipe website is the Canadian Heart & Stroke foundation. Sorry for all the Canadian references, since my tax dollars are funding this I tend to use it, lol.


----------



## Shiavo

Even though I know very little about nutrition and metabolism, I wouldn't actually agree that it's not about eating less (if you are in fact over eating) but I would never suggest anyone try eating too little.

Understand portion size, the different kinds of fats, carbs and sugars is very important. And understanding these things, I think would be very empowering.
To be learning as you go, always improving and evolving your ideas on healthy body and healthy mind I think would go a long way -and your research into neuro-science is definitely a good sign that you're apt at self education and enjoy it!

Maybe try adjusting one thing at a time? Maybe read up about sleep patterns effects on weight loss and the best time of day for exercise (there are different times where your body gets more out of the process than at others like, exercising at night before bed is a little like flogging a dead horse. It might make you feel better but in the long run counts for very little) and then set a goal with your new found knowledge like 'Ok so this first week, I'm going to focus on getting my energy levels up so I'm going to be in bed by 10.30pm and rise early for a short walk'. 

ALL OF THIS BEING SAID: I am also over weight, so I really shouldn't be trying to give advice to anyone. But if you do decide to do this, I'd love if we could have a little journal type thread where people could post up things like :

Today I ate: <Insert food here>
Today I: <Insert exercise here>
Total Weight Loss to date: 0.1lbs (I completely don't understand pounds so I have no idea if that number means anything hehehe)
Comments: <Thoughts on if they're starting to have more energy/diet is making them lethargic and thus wouldn't recommend it etc.>

Even though I could see that this may make some people uncomfortable posting their results up, but it might prove to be a good inspiration/educational to other members and give the poster something to look forward to to tell people their progress and what does/does not work.

Now I'm rambling, my apologies!


----------



## waresbear

Weight loss calculation is as follows 3500 calories = one pound of weight. Simple as that, so if you want to lose a pound you need to lop off 3500 calories somewhere & exercise. The more you exercise, the more muscle you build, the more you increase your metabolism. Which means you speed up your fat burning machine. Reason why we gain weight more easily as we age is because we are no longer growing & we are losing muscle mass so our metabolism slows down. So unfortunately or fortunately (however you chose to look at it), you have to exercise to build that muscle back up. 
So, I have a very athletic body, in fact I have a body better than most people 1/2 my age. Today I ate:
Big bowl of oatmeal & raspberries.
Whole wheat muffin with heart & stroke foundation approved margarine
Whole wheat turkey sandwich with soycheese & hummus
Mediterrian salad
big bowl of pea soup
2 apples 
1 orange
& later when I get home from work I will probably have a few whole grain crackers & hummus.
Drinks, I just had about 4 coffees with cream & lots of water

Exercise
1 hour of cardio, full on heartrate boosting, plyometric & kickboxing, power yoga cool down.


----------



## Shiavo

I honestly don't mean to sound like I disagree with you but, I was always under the impression that an adult female should eat around 1800-2100 calories at maximum per day, wouldn't lopping off 3500 calories mean you're not eating anything?
Or am I thinking of something else? 

EDIT : Has just occurred to me that you may have not meant per day! Whoops!


----------



## waresbear

Depends on what you want to weigh & how much you are exercising. Obviously a person wanting to lose a few pounds can't lose it one day, would be over the course of a week or longer. A person eating high caloric foods in the course of a day, say around 5000 calories (remember one tub of ice cream would put you up there) could lose a pound a day just by cutting out that & other such foods.


----------

